# Rec Tec vs Yoder YS480



## quecop (May 5, 2014)

Hello Folks,

I have gotten a lot of great help from everyone on the forum in the past, so once again I turn to you folks for help.  I currently have a Smoke Vault 24 with a pin valve that give me great temp control.  But the fact that I have to still monitor it closely severely limits the amount of times I can cook BBQ a year.  I have been looking into a pellet grill and really like the Rec Tec and the Yoder YS480.  I was wondering what the consensus amongst the elders of the forum are between the two grills.

Thanks for the help AGAIN!!

Eugene


----------



## seenred (May 5, 2014)

Hi Eugene.

They're both great pits...well made, heavy duty, outstanding temp controllers.  Both products have a very high customer satisfaction.  The one area where the Rec Tec has the edge is cooking area...680 sq. inches, vs. 480 for the Yoder.  IMO you'd be happy with either grill.

Red


----------



## show me smoke (May 6, 2014)

I have the 640 and have had very good luck with it and no problems.  I have no experience with the rec tec.  But I did like the Yoder being made here in the USA and it is built heavy.  I like the idea of keeping money at home in American hands.


----------



## chef willie (May 6, 2014)

I have pellet envy with both of those units. I like the fact Yoder is USA made.....I like the fact Rec Tec allows some payment options. I'm still on the fence but finances would dictate the Rec Tec for me....I'm pretty much retired with a fixed income and no Golden Parachute  If I had just a choice to make with no considerations I'd pick the Yoder. BUT, Red has an excellent point with the grill space on the RT if that's a concern or you have a large family or know a lot of moochers will be over whenever they smell smoke.....HTH, Willie


----------



## frog1369 (May 6, 2014)

I was on that fence recently and the more I looked at the Yoder 480 the more I realized I wanted the 640.  Ironically, I also have a Smoke Vault 24.  I did a ton of research, made a lot of calls, asked a lot of owners and honestly, they are all excellent products.  Once I narrowed it down to the 640 or the Rec-Tec, price made it easier for me.  Choosing between the 480 and the Rec Tec is tougher except as Red mentioned, the space.  Personally, I need the space.  I don't think you can go wrong either way you go also, I'm sure I would have been happy with either, but I am sure liking the Rec Tec.


----------



## jtucker (May 7, 2014)

I would like to jump in here as well.  I do not want to highjack Quecop's thread, only add to it.  I am also thinking about jumping up to a pellet smoker from an electric (MES).  I too had heard about both Rec Tec and Yoder, but these are the only two I've heard about.  It is worth asking...are there any other pellet smokers worth looking into, or are these two easily the top 2 brands?


----------



## seenred (May 7, 2014)

JTucker said:


> I would like to jump in here as well.  I do not want to highjack Quecop's thread, only add to it.  I am also thinking about jumping up to a pellet smoker from an electric (MES).  I too had heard about both Rec Tec and Yoder, but these are the only two I've heard about.  It is worth asking...are there any other pellet smokers worth looking into, or are these two easily the top 2 brands?


There are certainly other brands worth looking into...there are many quality companies who build pellet smokers these days.  IMO, I wouldn't say that Rec Tec and Yoder are necessarily the top 2 brands, although they are becoming very popular, and are both very good products.  It kinda depends on how much money you're looking to spend.  For less than a thousand to fifteen hundred dollars, there is a wide range of smokers including Traeger, Rec Tec, Yoder, Blaz'n Grillworks, Green Mtn. Grills, Louisiana Grills...I'm probably forgetting some, but these are the ones that come to mind.

If you're willing to spend more, there are some higher end grills that will offer some cool features not available in the above price range: Mak Grills, Fast Eddy By Cookshack, Memphis Grills, DreamWerks...again I'm probably forgetting some.  

Red


----------



## 1ray (May 27, 2014)

I also was trying to decide  between the Rec Tec and  the Yoder but for their me money played a part in it so i bought the Rec Tec and I can say I am very happy with it and their customer support is allsome


----------



## seenred (May 27, 2014)

1Ray said:


> I also was trying to decide  between the Rec Tec and  the Yoder but for their me money played a part in it so i bought the Rec Tec and I can say I am very happy with it and their customer support is allsome


Congrats on the new Rec Tec 1Ray...and welcome to the club!

Red


----------



## Mikejmartino (Jul 18, 2019)

Have a Rectec and I feel like I am the only one with problems. My YS640s shipped today. I hope I have a better experience with it.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (Jul 19, 2019)

Mikejmartino said:


> Have a Rectec and I feel like I am the only one with problems. My YS640s shipped today. I hope I have a better experience with it.


Nice of you to resurrect three, year old threads in order to tell everyone about your experience.


----------

